# Put a donk on it:



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Seriously. WTF?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Total piece of SHITE!


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

kinda like it - liked their last one bbbbbbounce   

i'll get me coat


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

with role models like them, you wonder why the youth of today have behaviour problems :roll: :?

Total shite :?

Tom.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

In the world of music there is a name for this kind of think and if I remember correctly it is something like TOTAL SHITE


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

hilarious, i cringe everytime it comes on mtv etc.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I think things have moved on in the world of rap/hip-hop since the good ol' days Kell! :?






I was there.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Private Prozac said:


> I think things have moved on in the world of rap/hip-hop since the good ol' days Kell! :?
> 
> I was there.


not bad

but he should have put a donk on it :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

gotta love his dancing to kick the mini set off!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Private Prozac said:


> I think things have moved on in the world of rap/hip-hop since the good ol' days Kell! :?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  @ 1.50 - is he a dwarf rapper?

Freaky epileptiform dancing.

Is it music?


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

jdn said:


> Private Prozac said:
> 
> 
> > I think things have moved on in the world of rap/hip-hop since the good ol' days Kell! :?
> ...


Did he win? :lol: 
cheers
jon


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

southTT said:


> Did he win? :lol:


He did.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Private Prozac said:


> I think things have moved on in the world of rap/hip-hop since the good ol' days Kell! :?
> 
> I was there.


 Never got to go. Too far for me from the sunny old north east. Remember Cutmaster Swift hough - he even appeared on the Wogan show!


----------



## junkie (Jun 22, 2008)

Maybe this will help you, episodes 1-5

http://www.vbs.tv/video.php?id=12185178001


----------



## junkie (Jun 22, 2008)

And if you have watched them the Katy Perry Donk mix does exist

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NU0xvflR ... re=related

Im not posting all these as a fan either lol.....


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

What a loada shite. Most annoying thing with these white boy asbo rappers is that you can't hear a word the are saying. Don't mind Eminem etc at all, but wtf is this tripe. Reminds me of Scatman :?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

junkie said:


> And if you have watched them the Katy Perry Donk mix does exist
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NU0xvflR ... re=related
> 
> Im not posting all these as a fan either lol.....


Wippee fucking doo... I can take a track, speed it up and use one repeated beat on one machine and make a whole no tune, I love a bit of dance, but not something with a fucking stupid doink doink doink on it! ( Not I dont even want to give it the harder sounding donk! its now doink)


----------



## Yermucker (Apr 4, 2009)

Put a Donk On It....... Put a fuckin fist through it, what a pile of utter SHITE


----------



## LEDZEPP (Jan 17, 2009)

PUT A FUCKING DONK ON IT?.......... BOLLOCKS........ look at my member name..... enough said! :lol:


----------

